# Regia Aeronautica Footage



## Smokey (Feb 8, 2007)

MC 200's and MC 202's


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wv7P4eJ0V-E_

SM 79's


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cl69qp5O78_

Various seaplanes


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTguW_q7m-E_


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 8, 2007)

Very cool


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 8, 2007)

Good finds


----------



## Aggie08 (Feb 17, 2007)

Cool! The Regia Aeronautica gets looked over easily when looking at other air arms but they had some beautiful machines (not the sm-79  ) and more than capable pilots.


----------

